# abs question



## rogor1 (Aug 11, 2007)

When I do a crunch, my abs look strange.  I can see my abs down the center tense up and stand out, I guess those are the rectus abdominus.  But on the sides it's like a total cave in.  Am I just not hitting the obliques enough?  

I haven't been training my abs for too long and I've never really targeted them seriously before, but I though I should have at least some amount of muscle tone on the sides.

I also do weight training and cardio, as well as keep a clean diet.  I've worked out before so I have a decent knowledge of what I should eat and how to workout.  I'm just getting back in to the habit lately.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 11, 2007)

you ever tried doing planks?  side planks are the best.  google it for a picture.  I've gotten up to 1 minute on my side planks and 2 minutes for reg. planks 3-4 sets every day.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 11, 2007)

Anyone who advises you to do ab exercises every day...is wrong.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 11, 2007)

core exercises  and i do what i want.  trent suzuki, a San Diego legend trainer has taught me well...look him up, and ask him about the Hawk


----------



## vortrit (Aug 11, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong someone but aren't planks more for building stability than anything else?


----------



## rogor1 (Aug 12, 2007)

This site says:

"The abdominal plank is a great exercise for strengthening the transverse abdominus. The transverse abdominus is the deepest layer of abdominal muscle and wraps around the whole midsection. When you contract the abdominals, your waist becomes thinner. This is the action of the transverse. Therefore, a strong transverse abdominus means a smaller, tighter waist." 

Ab Plank - Abdominal Exercises


I didn't know about the plank though.  I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 12, 2007)

rogor1 said:


> This site says:
> 
> "The abdominal plank is a great exercise for strengthening the transverse abdominus. The transverse abdominus is the deepest layer of abdominal muscle and wraps around the whole midsection. When you contract the abdominals, your waist becomes thinner. This is the action of the transverse. Therefore, a strong transverse abdominus means a smaller, tighter waist."
> 
> ...



You're a good man.  I was that guy who did 1000 crunches a day and did NOT get results I was looking for.  Obviously, that's not the way to go.  Planks on the other hand, I've seen outstanding results.  The key is how long you can do it for.  Start out by timing yourself and maxing out with reg. planks, and side planks.  Then you can use those numbers, and increase as you get better and stronger with the exercise.  I started out going 45 seconds reg. planks and 25-30 seconds sides.  Be patient, but slightly increase the length if possible each day or so.


----------



## 1morerrrep (Aug 12, 2007)

Abs are like any other muscle in that you have to overload them to build thickness. I use weights for all of my ab exercises. Weighted roman chair sit ups, crunches, leg/knee raises, side bends, twists. I like drop sets - when you hit failure, drop the weight and contiue to rep out. I've gotten excellent results in only a matter of a few months.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 12, 2007)

Everyone here is talking about working the abs as an endurance muscle fibre. .. be it through planks or via working to failure. Any endurance athlete or trainer knows that nO endurance athlete is working their best performance when they not training those every day.  
I have no idea duncan why you work so hard to misinform ppl, but even on the pro boards over at musculardevelopment.com, pro B.B. and fitness board that is, if you bother to reead over there and look into the numerous array of links they have in various threads and profiles, and Dave Palumbos site isn't a bad one, you will notice that most ppl that are winning and placing intitle events arre working their abs 3 - 4 x week minimum. If we're talking those with fitness goals and not just B.B. , then that figure goes up again to every single day. . and these are ppl acheiving at world class levels.

Here's what Frank Shamrock has to say about it.

[quote TESTOSTERONE NATION ]

T: How does the weight training program breakdown?

FS: We cycle on and off different schedules and routines for weight training. However, there's one basic program that we follow and that's the "three and three" method. We'll work the whole body in three days during a one-week period. We do a push-pull system. This breaks down to chest, triceps, neck, and forearms on Monday. Then we take a day off and do legs and shoulders on Wednesday. On Friday, we do back, biceps, and abdominals. This one seems to work best for me and I've tried everything. For my athletes, we experiment to find what works best for them.

Weight training for us becomes about fourth on the list of priorities when preparing for a fight. Strength is comparative when you're doing this stuff. Strength and speed in certain areas is what you really need.

T: Is muscular endurance more important than brute strength for fighters?

FS: It is, but you still need brute strength. If you're thinking mechanics, you still need a nice, fully developed muscle that'll expand and contract very quickly so you can blast and explode through whatever you're doing. If your muscle is full and healthy it'll also contract quickly.

T: Do you ever do heavy weight training with low reps or is it mainly higher reps? 

FS: We do more in the middle, three sets with three exercises, eight to twelve reps per muscle.




T: I want to get into your exercise and nutrition regimen and how you train your fighters. I know you practice a great deal of techniques such as visualization, meditation, breathing, and flexibility, but how do you manage all of this stuff and does one technique take precedence at any given time?

FS: One thing does take precedence over other things. It's just a natural progression as you're going and whatever you're focusing on. For the new guys, we have to condition their bodies so they can withstand the trauma of MMA, so we have them doing high repetition calisthenics. We build their tendons and their bodies up to the point where they can use their bodyweight a lot of times. 

In training a professional athlete, we do three to four days of weights a week. We work the entire body in one week. We do two days of plyometrics, five days of cardio, two days of sparring, two days of wrestling, and two days of technique. 


[end quote]

Some of these boys, Message Board - Main Forum, Topic 'Evolution 6 Photos & Result ' , have some of the most amazing functional abdominals i have ever seen. Having trained with some of them and with the world heavy weight, I can also guarantee you that they are nOt training those abs 2-3-4 x week. There are better photos around taken of them all after this set where particulary Wanye Parr ( JWP) ripps some of the meanest abs you could imagine, funnily enough after I was around that circuit and eying his wife off for a few rounds with my own ab regime as fundamental, and directly prior to his solidification of his status in world class supremacy of the sport at any weight division he enters at. . and Bruce Mcfie   and undefeated world champion Ian Jacobs MySpace.com - INTEGRATED MARTIAL ARTS - 34 - Male - AU - www.myspace.com/integratedmixemartialarts whom i trained and spoke shop with and whom wanted to employ me to train his fighters in that respective order.



Those boys are in there every day and clocking up to 8 hrs on average at every level past lightweight and junior world champion who sits on 3 hrs for as many days. I understand that this is a body building forum, so here's Arnold Schwarzeneggas regime. [quote Arnold Schwarzenegger Bodybuilding Pics, Pictures, Photos - Arnold Schwarzenegger Bodybuilding Workout ] Monday & Thursday

CHEST			BACK				ABS
Bench Presses		Chinups (4 sets until failure)	Leg Raises
Incline Presses		Bent-over Rows				 	 
Pullovers		Deadlifts (3 sets - 10,6,4)		

Tuesday & Friday

SHOULDERS	    ARMS			   FOREARMS	 
Clean & Press       Barbell Curls		   Wrist Curls		 
Lateral Raises	    Seated Dumbell Curls	   Reverse w.Curls 	 
Heavy Upright Rows  Narrow-grip Press  	           ABS
Push Presses	    Barbell Tricep Extension	   Incline Situps

Wednesday & Saturday

THIGHS	CALVES			LOWER BACK		ABS

Squats	Standing Calf Raises	Straight Leg Deadlifts	Leg Raises
Lunges
Leg Curls

* Perform 5 sets - 8 to 12 reps for each movement.
* For ab exercises, do 5 sets of 25 reps each.


> Tell Arnie he was wrong and it wont help a body builder to work their abs every day???
> 
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 12, 2007)

One more jussst to drive my point hm.

[quote   3WEEEKS OUT WORKOUT BY DAVE AND MR.G - Muscular Development Forums  ] 

3WEEEKS OUT WORKOUT BY DAVE AND MR.G 

ABS ARE DONE 5 DAYS A WEEK THE ORDER OF TRAINING THE BODYPARTS
IS THESAME FOR EVERYONE

DAY 1 CHEST 
1)INCLINE SMITH MACHINE PRESSES 2 SETS 8-10 REPS
2)FLAT BENCH DUMBELL PRESSES/ 1 SUPER SET 8-10 REPS
3)PLATE LOADED INCLINE CHEST PRESS 2SETS 6-8 REPS
4)FLY MACHINE 8-10 REPS 2 SETS

CALFS SEATED CALF RAISE 1 SET 15
SEATED SINGLE TOE PRESSES 15 REPS EACH LEG
ABS 2 SETS CRUNCHES 50 REPS
2 SETS OF SIDE CRUNCHES 20 REPS
2 SETS OF LEG RAISES 50 REPS EACH



DAY 2 ARMS/CALFS /ABS
SINGLE ARM BICEP CURLS WITH CABLES/2 SETS 8-10 REPS
SINGLE ARM HAMMER CURLS WITH CABELS/2 SETS 8-10 REPS
CONCETRATIN CURLS DUMBELL 1-2 SETS 8-10 REPS

TRICEPS
SINGLE ARM PUSH DOWNS 8 REPS 2 SETS
SINGLE ARM REVERSE PUSH DOWNS 10 REPS 2 SETS
SINGLE ARM CABLE FRENCH PRESSES 8 REPS 2 SETS

SEATED CALF RAISES 15 REPS/1SET
SEATED ONE LEG CALF EXTESIONS 15 REPS ON EACH CALF/1 SET

ABS
2 SETS 50 CRUNCHES
2 SETS OF 20 SIDE CRUNCHES
2 SETS OF 50 LEGS RAISES
HAVE FUN AND ENJOY YOUR WORKOUT

--------------------



DAY 3 BACK USE WRIST WRAPS
1)LAT PULLDOWNS 2 SETS 8-10 REPS TO FRONT
2)BENT OVER BARBELL ROWS REVERSE GRIP 2 SETS 8-10 REPS
3)ONE ARM DUMBELL ROWS 1 SET 10 REPS
4)SEATED ONE ARM PRONE ROWS 9 REPS
5)HYPEREXTENSIONS 1 SET 15 REPS

ABS 2 SETS 50 CRUNCHES
2 SETS 20 SIDE CRUNCHES
2 SETS 50 LEG RAISES


---------------
DAY4 SHOULDERS
1)FRONT LATERAL CABLE RAISES 2 SETS 10 REPS
2)SHOULDER PRESSES 2 SETS 8 REPS
3)ONE ARM SIDE LATERAL RAISES 2 SETS 10 REPS
4)REAR DELT LATERAL RAISES 2 SETS 10 REPS
5)SHRUGS 1 SET 15 REPS

CALFS 1SET 15 REPS SEATED
1 SET SINGLE LEG TOE RAISES 15 REPS


-----------
DAY 5 LEGS
1)ABDUCTOR 1 SET 15/ADDUCTOR 1 SET OF 15
2)SQUAT OR SQUAT MACHINE 2 SETS 8-10 ALL THE WAY DOWN
3)LEG SLED MACHINE 2 SETS 8 REPS
4)LEG EXTENSION 2 SETS 8-10 REPS
5)LEG CURLS 2 SETS 8-10 REPS


Day 1 and 2 you do both calves and abs and then on day 3 just abs, day 4 just calves, right? If your weak parts are legs and back would you put that at the beginning of the week?
[end quote]

Good luck to you Duncan. I hope you can bench that ego sometime and listen absorb and learn something or find success with what you're doing as is.

No more from me.

See yas.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2007)

huh


----------



## Twigz (Aug 12, 2007)

ADHD at its finest.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2007)

Twigz said:


> ADHD at its finest.








YouTube Video


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Everyone here is talking about working the abs as an endurance muscle fibre. .. be it through planks or via working to failure. Any endurance athlete or trainer knows that nO endurance athlete is working their best performance when they not training those every day.
> I have no idea duncan why you work so hard to misinform ppl, but even on the pro boards over at musculardevelopment.com, pro B.B. and fitness board that is, if you bother to reead over there and look into the numerous array of links they have in various threads and profiles, and Dave Palumbos site isn't a bad one, you will notice that most ppl that are winning and placing intitle events arre working their abs 3 - 4 x week minimum. If we're talking those with fitness goals and not just B.B. , then that figure goes up again to every single day. . and these are ppl acheiving at world class levels.
> 
> Here's what Frank Shamrock has to say about it.
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

Jesus christ.  Ive never read anyone more deserving of ignore.

I do some sort of core every day I workout.  It varies a shitload and were talking mabe 4 days a week?  Low volume.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2007)

DD- Aside from it being utter nonsense, I will go on to say this.  I typically hold the sports science institutions in Australia to very high standards.  Lots of great research comes out of there, as well as excellent articles and information regarding periodization, sports enhancement, sports nutrition, etc.....Lotus, if you are honestly working towards a high level degree at one of these institutions and this is your idea of a scientific rebuttle, then my feeling towards those programs as a whole has just gone down the shitter.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2007)

There is a great, great deal of research to demonstrate that more exercise for muscles (like the muscles that extend the lumbar spine) respond much better to lower volume training because of what could only be attributed to "overuse atrophy" - and if you disagree, fine, but (being mostly fast twitch muscle fiber in most of my primary muscle groups) the strongest my "core" ever was with a single set of weighted sit-ups twice a week.  My core "stabilization" was in perfect order because of deadlifts and squats and sprinting for football.  

And my endurance was fantastic.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2007)

P-funk said:


> DD- Aside from it being utter nonsense, I will go on to say this.  I typically hold the sports science institutions in Australia to very high standards.  Lots of great research comes out of there, as well as excellent articles and information regarding periodization, sports enhancement, sports nutrition, etc.....Lotus, if you are honestly working towards a high level degree at one of these institutions and this is your idea of a scientific rebuttle, then my feeling towards those programs as a whole has just gone down the shitter.



~**FLUSH**~


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 12, 2007)

Are you suure that when we hear something adamant that clashes with something we think we already know, we miight not want to go back and an reinvestigate?
@). Here. Iiii willll do your hmwk for you.

P- Funk. I have nothing to say to you. i am nOt mother theresa and i have other shit to do than sit around and argue with some little fuckwit who rallys ppl against good sense. I don't know who you think i am and i dont know where yourre trying to go with it.
If all i 'm getting is crap, then it starts becoming less worth sticking around.
. I still have a world to impact yet.
Sometimes knowing when to walk away is the key to the entire bleeding thing.


[quote  ]high volume lumbar spine extensions + muscular endurance + strength training - Google Search

Strength Training: Cervical (Neck), Lumbar (Low Back) Spine from ...2) Lumbar (Low Back) Spine. Effect of Training Frequency and Specificity on Isometric Lumbar Extension Strength. Spine 1990 Volume 15, Number 6 ...
Strength Training: Cervical (Neck), Lumbar (Low Back) Spine from Core Spinal Fitness Systems&#8482 Research - 29k - Cached - Similar pages 

[PDF] Strength training for triathlon.pubFile Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML
Improved muscular strength, endurance and power. ... Low intensity, high volume. Can do more than one exercise for main target muscles ...
www.parksidesportsphysio.com.au/Strength training for triathlon.pdf - Similar pages 

Exercising & Weight Training At Any Age(1993) examined the effect of 10 weeks of lumbar extension exercise on patients with .... (1993) compared the effect of endurance and strength training on ...
Exercising & Weight Training At Any Age - 26k - Cached - Similar pages 

Strength Training - Tucker Center - University of MinnesotaIn the lumbar spine and femoral neck, the training group showed no ..... The strength training consisted of high resistance, high volume exercises which ...
Strength Training - Tucker Center - University of Minnesota - 68k - Cached - Similar pages 

Strength Training Considerations for Special Operations CommandosAdditionally, during training periods in which a high volume of high/low ... local muscular endurance, relative strength); however, bodyweight alone is not ...
www.powerdevelopmentinc.com/abstracts/strength-commandos.html - 14k - Cached - Similar pages 

[PDF] During the past thirty or so years, the popularity of weight ...File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML
Key Words: Weight training, Bodybuilding, Power, Muscular endurance, Nautilus, ...... and detraining on lumbar extension strength. SPINE 1992;17:1497-1501. ...
www.asep.org/files/Smith.pdf - Similar pages 

The Nutrispec Letter 05-05Medicine and Science in Sports and Exercise, 1991. Effect of reduced training frequency and de-training on lumbar extension strength. Spine, 1992. ...
The Nutrispec Letter 05-05 - 16k - Cached - Similar pages 

[PDF] Resistance Training for HealthFile Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML
The effects of resistance/strength training on muscular strength and endurance (muscle mass .... Effects of isolated lumbar extension resistance training on ...
www.fitness.gov/resistance.pdf - Similar pages 

Strength Training for Women : Life Fitness : Commercial1995), researchers reported a 2 to 3 percent increase in lumbar spine .... for improving muscular strength and muscular endurance, eight to 12 reps per set ...
us.commercial.lifefitness.com/content.cfm/strengthtrainingforwomen_1 - 44k - Cached - Similar pages 

[PDF] Strength Training for Rugby Union: The General Preparation PhaseFile Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML
outcome (i.e., muscular endurance, hypertrophy, maximal strength, or power ... produced through high volume, low intensity training, for example 3???5 sets of ...
www.strengthandconditioning.org/dimages/Strength Training for Rugby Union - The General P... - Similar pages 

[quote ]
Strength Training: Cervical (Neck), Lumbar (Low Back) Spine from ...Study Outcomes & Clinical Relevance: Both the MedX Lumbar Extension Machine and the Roman Chair are useful tools when assessing lumbar muscular endurance. ...
Strength Training: Cervical (Neck), Lumbar (Low Back) Spine from Core Spinal Fitness Systems&#8482 Research - 29k - Cached - Similar pages 

[PDF] Strength training for triathlon.pubFile Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML
Improved muscular strength, endurance and power. ... Low intensity, high volume. Can do more than one exercise for main target muscles ...
www.parksidesportsphysio.com.au/Strength training for triathlon.pdf - Similar pages 

[PDF] Quantitative Assessment of Lumbar Paraspinal Muscle EnduranceFile Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat
tified lumbar paraspinal muscular endurance. Participants were .... full range-of-motion isometric lumbar extension strength. Spine. 1990;15:. 289???294.
www.nata.org/jat/readers/archives/38.3/i1062-6050-038-03-0259.pdf - Similar pages 

Spine - Fulltext: Volume 27(16) August 15, 2002 p 1772-1777 Back ...Large gains in lumbar extension torque production have been reported after 12 ..... extension exercises are better suited to develop back muscular endurance ...
Spine - userLogin... - Similar pages 

Exercising & Weight Training At Any Age(1993) examined the effect of 10 weeks of lumbar extension exercise on .... of resistance/strength training on muscular strength and endurance (muscle mass) ...
Exercising & Weight Training At Any Age - 26k - Cached - Similar pages 

The Nutrispec Letter 05-05Single vs. multiple set dynamic and isometric lumbar extension strength. Spine Rehabilitation, 1993. Effect of frequency and volume of resistance on ...
The Nutrispec Letter 05-05 - 16k - Cached - Similar pages 

Blackwell Synergy - Scand J Med Sci Sports, Volume 12 Issue 2 Page ...This basis is supported by the fact that the lumbar spine rested on a wooden ..... The ultimate goal is that by increasing muscular endurance the patient ...
Blackwell Synergy - Scand J Med Sci Sports, Volume 12 Issue 2 Page 81-89, April 2002 (Article Abstract) - Similar pages 

Blackwell Synergy - Eur Respir J, Volume 14 Issue 3 Page 529Issue ...Thoracic spine extension and flexion is defined as the angular displacement .... muscle strength and cardiovascular endurance [ 34]. Furthermore, high - ...
Blackwell Synergy - Eur Respir J, Volume 14 Issue 3 Page 529-533, September 1999 (Article Abstract) - Similar pages 

[PDF] During the past thirty or so years, the popularity of weight ...File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML
different combinations of sets and repetitions on muscular endurance (measured by .... and detraining on lumbar extension strength. SPINE 1992;17:1497-1501. ...
www.asep.org/files/Smith.pdf - Similar pages 

American Journal of Physical Medicine & Rehabilitation - Fulltext ...Therefore, endurance is much more important than absolute muscle strength ..... Farfan HF: Muscular mechanism of the lumbar spine and the position of power ...
American Journal of Physical Medicine & Rehabilitation - userLogin... - Similar pages 



Result Page:   1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 Next 

[end quote]


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2007)

are you going to google a bunch of documents?  you didn't read any of them


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 12, 2007)

i'm still reading actually. Even though this is a bread and butter understanding of mine in relation to exercise and peak performance, ..as the title of my masters might elude an interest in,, I would be sincerely prepared to accept all evidence. 
I know that most if not all members of IMO dont have that level of qualification nor world class acheivement in performance. I know what popular school of study has said in regard to this over prior yrs, but there have also been more recent studies, right down to eliminating the spot reduction training myth being a myth, measuring alternative variables and producing the exact same results that i have been teaching for over 4 yrs now.
The links that support my arguements with the most strength from those search links, like the ones from the commando and rugby union football observations amongst whatever else is there , dont work for myself neither. 

You said yourself that you believe that sometimes pl with experience have more practical knoweledge than alot of scientists anyway.
.. imo , you do nOt have that experiece at that level.. unless you'd like to share some of that with us.

I know I'm not going to convince you and you are only 23 according to your profile so as far as i can tell, you have many yrs to have things unfold to end up conducive to whichever side of the fence you want to sit on. 

To be 23 and without a masters or international acheivement of performance and claim to be soo endowed with knowledge of such complicated science and lateral thought is a mighty tall ask. I still have no time or head space to do this with you that being the case, so I am going to leave it with you and trust that you will pursue as you deem appropriate.

Oh, and if you do decide to take a degree and i happen to be your teacher, .. as a masters enables me to do at university level, then I am sure that will be something to look forward to.

i dont know what to say, but these caffine supplements are probably effecting my mood somewhat ( and yes I still think they rate top 10 in efficiacy for their purpose) and I really dont have one for this at this paticular time.

Good luck with your journey .

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 12, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Oh, and if you do decide to take a degree and i happen to be your teacher, .. as a masters enables me to do at university level, then I am sure that will be something to look forward to.



Well woopee doo. I go to college and I've taken several very tough English courses. I usually don't try to flame people and I usually try not too cuss to much, but most of the time I don't even understand what the fuck your saying.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> i'm still reading actually. Even though this is a bread and butter understanding of mine in relation to exercise and peak performance, ..as the title of my masters might elude an interest in,, I would be sincerely prepared to accept all evidence.
> I know that most if not all members of IMO dont have that level of qualification nor world class acheivement in performance. I know what popular school of study has said in regard to this over prior yrs, but there have also been more recent studies, right down to eliminating the spot reduction training myth being a myth, measuring alternative variables and producing the exact same results that i have been teaching for over 4 yrs now.
> The links that support my arguements with the most strength from those search links, like the ones from the commando and rugby union football observations amongst whatever else is there , dont work for myself neither.
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Aug 12, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Can someone ban this fool




Seriously?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Seriously?



Yes he is wasting everyones time.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 12, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Yes he is wasting everyones time.



Oh, I thought you were talking about me.

Really, I can't read those post. They make my head hurt.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 13, 2007)

My final attempt to reach out and clarify my position so i can walk away with a clear conscience that i made every attempt to not leave the skism.. as mahayanna chan ( zen warrior)  buddhism says we might aim to do..

At the time of September 11, I was in N.Z. with my daughter training to join the army. The goal was officer entry with view to articulate into the SAS. . as either a medic or explosives technician or PT or communications translator ( regarding codes and so forth) because that was virtually the only positions available to women in the elite forces at the time.. 

During that time, i was held in a secure facility for 10 mths and subjected to virtually every test under the sun. .. damming heavy nuero and clinical behavioural science for the most part. It was one of the most traumatic and invasive experiences of my life. After the first month, I wasn't aloud to train AT ALLL... It was bleeding hell i can assure you.

After I left the facility, my weight had gone up to an unparrelled near or just above  60 kg high that i had only ever experienced in my entire lifetime whilst pregnant. 

.. feeling probably close to the most motivated and humbled i ever have in my life in this regard, I was keen to get back into the show and the ball rolling asap. I copped all manner of comment and attempt to demean and belittle my knowledge during that period because of my condition at the time. Something i've always said to myself, despite what anecdotal opposition and even supposedly 'current' science is saying, is at the end of the day, iii , .. as in me personally, just have to trust what i know.  
So i did and worked my ass off, cut not one corner dietarily and adjusted variable provision and implentation as conditions and relative information changed, and with in 12 weeks , i was at a new all time peak condition. I reeally wanted it back and i was sad without it. i poured my entire soul into working for that condition.
Soo, within 3-4 mths after that, i was equalling performances of top world class athletes .. all inspired and goaded and urged by the old shaolin warrior  monks and what i learnt of them and what they went through and trained for and how they did and how much .. of which i'm still learning more of,.. and before I knew it, i was, albeit extremely privately outside of martial arts classes and my family who were more than acutely aware of how I was spending time, kickin international butt and finding science to explain why..

When inexperienced extrapolative skeptism dogs me, I really do just have to go back to that old affirmation I used to tell myself. trust what you know Michelle. If you know then you just do..  
that and failure is not an option seemed to work well enough for long enough..  

If at the end of the day, all i have to go in is what I've used to get results then i do believe that there will always be science to explain why.
If I or anyone else don't currently understand why, then it's likely that that may reveal itself scientifically in the future. 

i'm sorry I couldn't find terms to clarify to you on. .. and i know you're trying to tease and undermine me, but I sincerely do wish you all the best. May the best men and women win. . and if they're good enough, then hopefully we all can.


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 13, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Yes he is wasting everyones time.



Fuck it. So i'll get banned instead. DD,.. 
you are sooo fucking intelligent. Naturally gifted and passionate even. .. and you likely do have more esoteric understanding of certain physiological aspects than alot of ppl and a good base to apply and keep applying further knowledge and the same type of thought processes to and expand from as the gaps and inconsistencies present..     ..when you get out into the world and gain morre eclectic experience and learn practical exposure tweaking of different variables.. as no doubt your passion might see you exposed to as you embark further and deeper into your  journey ..     ..you have potential to be one of the most amazing and knowledge sports scientists in the current world. Just dont rush Duncan.. learn to eat ego out loud and the rewards through the next level of having incorperated those things and who will open up to and support you because of it will have been worth looking like a dick for.. if that's how you perceive what's happened..  as opposed to a platform to something better than prior it... that's not something i might say to alot of ppl let alone someone so young, so i hope you understand that i doo say those things to you out of respect for the potential you down the track that i really hope you'll grow into.

If youre blushing and or yelling right now then ... I 'm sorry. I've left the building and aren't taking any calls at the moment.

.. Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2007)

your condescending tangents are ridiculous.  quite frankly, i don't believe a word about your "credentials" because you are stupid.  

any reputable "scientist" would not go to google and post up a page of references...without giving a summary analysis of ANY of them...

You are a joke.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 13, 2007)

Usually I enjoy reading the drama-filled "I'm Leaving" rants but once again, lotus posts something that is unbearable to read.


----------



## Twigz (Aug 13, 2007)

Is it me or does everyone bleed from their ears after reading a lotus statment???


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Usually I enjoy reading the drama-filled "I'm Leaving" rants but once again, lotus posts something that is unbearable to read.



Dammed answering machines  ...

Fine, so a personal closure comment for you then Soxmuscle.  i was nearly thinking about posting this to you on your journal but decided I wasn't talking atm. . and then changed my mind after i read this. If you are planning on a long and prosperous career in baseball, because of your DL form, i believe you're a shoulder injury waiting to happen.  Go talk to Ian Daniel about how that feels from where hee was.. 
you are sooo well trained and have a massive training heart to be pulling off those kind of weights at what you say is 19. I dont particularly want to get into the pros and cons of peanut butter with aanyone on this board at this point, as delicious or enticing as no doubt different versions might appear to be, ... :/..  but i think you're trying to get your goal too quickly and comprimising form for more weight and are therefore in the process of screwing yourself. I'd hate to think that with all your passion and how much you clearly want and 've worked twd something legimate that that's what lays ahead for you.  When one stupid comprimise or impatience is alll that's between really making a mark and making a what ends up having been a half assed attempt, then it's a sad day for all of us. ..sometimes the long road is the Only road to there.



Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2007)

There was a fox, cooking eggs on a speedboat, in the winter...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> your condescending tangents are ridiculous.  quite frankly, i don't believe a word about your "credentials" because you are stupid.
> 
> any reputable "scientist" would not go to google and post up a page of references...without giving a summary analysis of ANY of them...
> 
> You are a joke.




Unless the forementioned fox is male, then I have noo idea whhat Gazhole is on About.

As for being able to read my posts, .. I hate to break it to some of you, but that has nothing to do with your command of the English language, so much as your command of perspective in general.

As far as you Duncan saying that i'm a joke goes, I have been really nice to you because your ego is so obvious. I am a single mother living mostly alone with my daughter  for 11 out the last 13 years.  I have done and paid for evverything myself. I have bearly not studied one full year's term since i left school, where i got some of the highest marks in the country for English, Science and Maths in that rvs order, .. and only probably didn't get higher marks because i was abused through most of my pre to mid teens ( 11 - 16 ) in ways so savage and emotionally violent that most ppl would never know how little b.s. i truly have for crap in my real space life. 

I have passed up many opportunities to cash in on numerous successes, financial and premature cred wise, to pursue a more solid return for all the work I have committed the best part of my soul to for so long. .
it iis who i am when i am alone with my spirit. ..

I was lifting weights and with a certificate to Instruct in gym from when I was 17. I was also quite confident by then, having trained with my N.Z. Military service-man world record holding long distance runner father from verry very tiny, so as to win a 36 km beach marathon at 9 yrs old, that i could have entered those national fitness competitions, versed the adults, and done reasonabley well if not pulled a really good win or place.
I have recoverd from alll manner of condition and position  - as i have acheived and maintained condition through all sorts of environments and facility and rescource availabilty and schedule and agenda, to consistently for all of my late teeenage and adult life allways without fail come out at the next point leaps and bounds ahead of virtually anyone I hear of and near to definately cross pass withs. .. the paramters of which, no doubt over the heads of some, but allways my fitness and education and experience putting me at the head of my field or closer to an ecletic culmination thereof.  
I would nevver put my health and fitness in the vast marajority of any P.T.'s hands who hadn't themselves acheived an international standard, and I highly doubt that I would yours.

I am still at Uni atm completing that high performance ( physiology) masters degree. i am about to earn $2000 Aus a week to see me through my course. It's fuck all. . but it's honest and I didn't have to sell out once to make it or have what i need. When i finish my degree, I will have an international crediential as a leader in the industry. I also expect to soon after bank some world performance records of my own. 
If you sincerely think that you have more experience in creating a world class performance, of which you haven't ever done before, and would like to comment like you have better scientific knowledge and information wen you don't have that degree, then I could only wish you luck and hope your foresight , about variables that you dont even know exist yet, does what you expect it to do. I am the last person to begrudge annyone a well earnt reputation or success. . and that would be why I dedicate my life to rewriting international education syllabus and curriculum, because every asshole deserves a chance and you are no exception. 


AS far as your comments regarding abdominals go, an ex Mr. O himself aswell as as many current world class acheivers in exercise and sporting performance are alll saying that they are doing exactly the opposite of what you are swearing efficiacy of.
I understand your problem with high volume, and particularly in regard to abdominals, although besides that the strongest men in the world are smaller and do higher volume training themselves than a typical body builder winning world class events, bar cycles where they do do that and have been interviewed saying so, it would seem that likely unfamilar from personal experience of your own muscle fibres ever having been like that at world class performance output or otherwise , that laws of physics arent something that is quite currently resonating with you.
That being the case, along with your age and demeanor, I cant even hold any malice against your ignorant self and I refuse to walk away feeling in the slightest perturbed by what's gone on. 

I will though continue to reach out to ppl less educated than myself though and to make friends and run my fingers through their souls and allow them vise versa though, because thaat is what alll this crap is for.
You have no idea what some of it sounds like back here.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope you dont mean "continue" to make friends in relation to this forum. I obviously dont know what you're like away from internet-land, but on here when anybody on this board has even tried to reach out and make a connection with you you've called them "childish" or some such synonym.

If you really know as much as you say you do, thats excellent, anybody with the amount of knowledge and experience as you allege you have should be a benefit to any collective.

So when somebody talks to you dont insult them or act superior. Instead, hows about actually explaining what you know about nutrition/training/periodization/physiology etc etc, rather than just quoting what you have done, are doing, or what you know.

Id be far more inclined to pay Duncan to train me than you, because when he says something he backs it up with a coherant explanation as detailed as you like with links to studies/articles about what he is saying.

All i've ever seen from you is "Well i know this, and i know that, Jodi is annoying, and i did this, you dont know what you're talking about, and when i was training with so-and-so he said, and incoherancy, patronize a bit, har har, Blooming Tianshi Lotus."

After a while it just turns into the literary equivalent of a fart - plenty of promise, but absolutely no follow through.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

I can explain all i like. if the person or ppl doesn't or dont understand what i'm explaining, then they go into the special ed group and some of us just dont have time to do that with everyone in so much detail alll the time.

As far as ppl reaching out to mee Gazhole, I beg to differ. You're trying to make ppl sound hostile and I just dont believe that. Like on every other board, there really are ppl with ( often broken or lonely ) hearts and stories behind those posts, and some of the mail and requests to hook up in person and stay in contact with them that i've gotten through the yrs of posting on forums, begs to differ with you also. 

It's anyone's perogative to be a person who gets offended or otherwise. i try to remain in the otherwise catagory. . and sometimes I look and i'm not standing there. If we look for ways tooo be offended, no doubt, that iis what we will always find. Ask the 'terrorist' groups perhaps.  Do you knoww what most other countries in the world see as America's hermenuetic handicap ??.. it's being shallow capitalists .. and amongst other things additional. Australia has one aswell. Some of us want to find love for you and compassion for you as human beings  in spite of what that might other wise command, should that be the case.  same old same old. make love not war. save the whales and the Americans.

if I doo know this and i doo know that.. then i just do and some ppl should understand that unless theyy learn it then that will always be a difference between us.

you cant expect, if what i've said is true, that I would take most of your comments as anywhere near anything with legitimate merit when it's so vehemently against what i knoww and have experieced to be true. It bites that ppl feel shut down when someone else around them appears to be  threatening their fantasy of their own greatness, regardless of if I haven't already got them covered if it came to that and dug deep enough, butt, besides that i'm rude ( imo translation - hOnest), Jodi has openly called me a liar. If you were telling the truth, and were myself, how would youu respond to that?!?

What follow through anyway Gazhole? We could go on forever. I dont have a forever for everyone. i'm really really private as a person. ii was lucky to promise forever to one person..  i dont always haave a desire for a fan club or want to get annny closer to some ppl for particular reasons .  Is thaat okay ??


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

I reached out to you.


----------



## Twigz (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok so your better and more educated that the rest of us, and don't have time to sit and explain your vast knowledge and experiance with us "inferior" beings. We are just supposed to take whatever u say as the word of God and thats that. Thanks for the explination. So why exactly are you here?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont know evverything.  I know what i know. . and the stuff I dont know .. i figured others here might. That and looking for life beneath the surface?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I can explain all i like. if the person or ppl doesn't or dont understand what i'm explaining, then they go into the special ed group and some of us just dont have time to do that with everyone in so much detail alll the time.



Im not talking about detail, im talking about taking the time to actually spell correctly, and keep a coherant line going through what you are trying to say. Not every statement requires a tangent or a metaphor or a reference to spirituality.



Blooming Lotus said:


> As far as ppl reaching out to mee Gazhole, I beg to differ. You're trying to make ppl sound hostile and I just dont believe that. Like on every other board, there really ppl with stories behind those posts, and some of the mail and requests to hook up in person that i'ver gotten through the yrs of posting on forums, begs to differ with you also.



How am i making people sound hostile? Quite the opposite, im saying that people are attempting to be civil to you and you take everything to be a personal attack. In your journal, for example, Katt asked you what your workouts were like when you really went for it, and you responded with a 300 word diatribe about why you're so great, and why she is so childish for asking that question.

I dont care what you've done on other forums, on this forum you are becoming more and more hated with every post. Not an attack, just a reality you have brought on yourself through your own behaviour.



Blooming Lotus said:


> It's anyone's perogative to be a person who gets offended or otherwise. i try to remain in the otherwise catagory. . and sometimes I look and i'm not standing there. If we look for ways tooo be offended, no doubt, that iis what we will always find. Ask the 'terrorist' groups perhaps.  Do you knoww what most other countries in the world see as America's hermenuetic handicap ??..



Here i beg to differ with you, you certainly DO get offended - by everything anybody says to you. You need to read what i quoted of you for this section and apply it to yourself.



Blooming Lotus said:


> if I doo know this and i doo know that.. then i just do and some ppl should understand that unless theyy learn it then that will always be a difference between us.



Well if you dooooo know this and you dooooooooooooooooooooo know that, why not share it for once, eh? This is a COMMUNITY where people are eager to learn. If you want to inspire an elitist order of secret knowledge then go join a cult.



Blooming Lotus said:


> you cant expect, if what i've said is true, that I would take most of your comments as anywhere near anything with legitimate merit when it's so vehemently against what i knoww and have experieced to be true. It bites that ppl feel shut down when someone else around them threatens their fantasy, butt, besides that i'm rude ( imo translation - hOnest), Jodi has openly called me a liar. If you were telling the truth, and were myself, how would youu respond to that?!?



I dont know what you were getting at with most of that, but untill i see some evidence to the contrary i have to agree with Jodi - you are a liar.

Prove me wrong. Explain how YOU would put together a balanced nutrition, and exercise, and supplementation program for someone wanting to train to compete in either a track or field event at the olympics. Ill even let you pick which event.



Blooming Lotus said:


> What follow through anyway Gazhole? We could go on forever. I dont have a forever for everyone. i'm really really private as a person. ii was lucky to promise forever to one person..  i dont always haave a fan club or get any closer to some ppl for particular reasons .  Is thaat okay ??



I mean follow through in actually having some valuble input into ANY discussion. Your posts are like packing paper - they are just filler.

If you are a private person what are you doing on a forum? Forums are meant to be open, yknow...a place for people to talk and discuss things either personal or non-personal?

If you want to be private, write your thoughts in a book. If you want to be open, post here in a civil and friendly way. Dont do it in half measures. You cant have it both ways.

If you meet halfway, you end up being a troll, and these days IM is notorious for getting rid of trolls.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

*edit tack to last*

What follow through anyway Gazhole? We could go on forever. I dont have a forever for everyone. i'm really really private as a person. ii was lucky to promise forever to one person..  i dont always haave a desire for a fan club or want to get annny closer to some ppl for particular reasons .  Is thaat okay ??


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I reached out to you.



The knife hurts that much more when no one recognizes your attempts.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I dont know what you were getting at with most of that, but untill i see some evidence to the contrary i have to agree with Jodi - you are a liar.
> 
> Prove me wrong. Explain how YOU would put together a balanced nutrition, and exercise, and supplementation program for someone wanting to train to compete in either a track or field event at the olympics. Ill even let you pick which event.
> 
> .



That is extremely uncool of you to ask. Particularly after what you've just called me. I once turned down and offended a man who owned another fprum by trurning down his offer to come workout at his kungfu school in thailand for a national geogrpahic documentary. It's a shaolin thing I guess. you dont go around gibving that to just anyone and besides, too many variables person to person. It'd need to be tailored individually.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The knife hurts that much more when no one recognizes your attempts.




 .   ..


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I mean follow through in actually having some valuble input into ANY discussion. Your posts are like packing paper - they are just filler.
> 
> If you are a private person what are you doing on a forum? Forums are meant to be open, yknow...a place for people to talk and discuss things either personal or non-personal?
> 
> ...




Alright. you can threaten me and we'll just ride it out it until the ax falls.  It's quite ironic to hear you call my posts filler..   indeed Gazhole. i'll eat that cake thanks.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

How's this for disclosure and honesty.

I dont expect it to make me any more popular, and as arrogant as it could be interpertated to be, as it stands, I believe that I've worked my through the entire spectrum of humanity ... even through choices I didn't make on this dimension. So does buddha nature claim to've.
I know each one of you intimately through that and 've probably beeen each one of you. Scientology and buddhist ideas of avatar explain how that works. So does quantum physics and alchemy. I'm still looking for evidence otherwise.
Maybe it's lonely on this planet and I want to know if there's any other life on it. . and i dont know how to explain life to any reasonable logic without science and spirituality. They're kind of the same thing if they're both accurate.


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

I always knew we had an intimate connection.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> That is extremely uncool of you to ask. Particularly after what you've just called me. I once turned down and offended a man who owned another fprum by trurning down his offer to come workout at his kungfu school in thailand for a national geogrpahic documentary. It's a shaolin thing I guess. you dont go around gibving that to just anyone and besides, too many variables person to person. It'd need to be tailored individually.



Why is it uncool? Id love for you to prove to me that you're not just full of it. Theres nothing i like more than LEARNING, even at the expense of being right. Id rather be wrong this time and right the next, than be wrong forever and deluded into thinking im right.



Blooming Lotus said:


> Alright. you can threaten me and we'll just ride it out it until the ax falls.  It's quite ironic to hear you call my posts filler..   indeed Gazhole. i'll eat that cake thanks.



How is that a threat? Unless you ARE a liar or a troll, i dont see how thats a threat at all. If you're straight up a knowledgable person, what have you to feel threatened by?

Whats the irony then? Seems in that context you're implying that MY posts are all filler. Well, that may be so, but im not the one saying im doing a masters degree, while showing little or nothing to back up that claim.

Either way, im not the one whos integrity is being questioned by pretty much every reputable member on the board.

Iain seems pretty fond of you though


----------



## vortrit (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> There was a fox, cooking eggs on a speedboat, in the winter...




What happens next???


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> How's this for disclosure and honesty.
> 
> I dont expect it to make me any more popular, and as arrogant as it could be interpertated to be, as it stands, I believe that I've worked my through the entire spectrum of humanity ... even through choices I didn't make on this dimension. So does buddha nature claim to've.
> I know each one of you intimately through that and 've probably beeen each one of you. *Scientology and buddhist ideas of avatar explain how that works.* So does quantum physics and alchemy. I'm still looking for evidence otherwise.
> ...



Damn you Xenu, DAMN YOU!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2007)

<Insert Mino's Popcorn Smiley here>


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

How on earth did you come to the conclusion that I'm more prone to injury than anyone else?  Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2007)

True Story


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> How on earth did you come to the conclusion that I'm more prone to injury than anyone else?  Are you fucking kidding me?




Cause we have an intimate connection.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> What happens next???



A Sparrowhawk lands on the prow of the ship, and it begins to rain. The Fox ponders this and speaks unto the Sparrowhawk "Want some eggs, bra?"


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

That and because of what you said about the glutes not being recruited in DL's while claiming to be DL'ing so much..

Which tells me that your probably getting more a local quad  pump ( quads being synergistic in DL's) and putting your upper back in jeopardy.. and your shoulders will probably only fuck you because of you first fucked your back.  It looks like a potentially really out of balance body that youre creating for yourself. and under so much weight through that poor load distribution, it exacerbates the repercussions.  That could also be a hamstring and or flexor weakness en ratio to what they now seem most likely to have to over compensenate for . I just think you 've cut some corners somewhere and I can see it in places like that.
If you think you can get away with it and it's trivial, then more power luck and success to you.  If you were my friend ,.. I would stop seeng you if you wouldn't correct it.


Gazhole, now you know why when i was already in peak condition and the world hevy weight's title mine for the taking, best shape of my life, it was such a challenge for my scientologist 'boyfriend' at the time and I to believe that we would each stick around through what we had to do each letting go of this or that progress point in our lives and knowing or believing we could put it back together quickly if neccessary because we'd already done it. 
I dont have a world title . I re-prioritised what had to be done first only 2 weeks or so out. I know shit stain that someone half way there on eeither education or training would probably have to bee at that relative point in their own condition to understand how what I say might serve them or how the variables work from there and isn't it ironic.  12 hrs a day I trained. every day . 5-6 mths from nuetral to peak. same results evvery single time it's recreated. evvery time. Pound for pound i think I do okay. hell, compared to alot of men and women heavier than me ( and whaat radicals gunking up ones joints??) .  you should try wrapping your head around what I ate on that score when  I turned down the $520 000 + expenses and flights to model and instead went to China teaching and studying and pursuing master training. .. broke aand my asthetics went to shit for a while. . as much as I did eventually hold enough of my esteem together to recoup enough of it to remember time to time thereafter.
I know common sense says not to believe or trust me without that world title or masters degree certificate. But then none of yourselves have those things neither and none of you even claims to be able to  or are intending to bee chasing a world class performance.  

Now Witchblade youu want a go at me after the remarks you've made believe in youur greatness? oh.
And how old are you witchblade?

Blooming tianshi lotus.

danzik - lol .   ....


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

That was so sexy.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Now Witchblade youu want a go at me?
> And how old are you witchblade?


My place or your place? Don't worry about age, I won't tell anyone.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

Heh. too cute  .  Nearly even sounds like fun if you want to play , but do you have any aCtual points that you particularly think you'd like to criticise me on?  NHB is what you're getting at???


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> That and because of what you said about the glutes not being recruited in DL's while claiming to be DL'ing so much..
> 
> Which tells me that your probably getting more a local quad  pump ( quads being synergistic in DL's) and putting your upper back in jeopardy.. and your shoulders will probably only fuck you because of you first fucked your back.  It looks like a potentially really out of balance body that youre creating for yourself. and under so much weight through that poor load distribution, it exacerbates the repercussions.  That could also be a hamstring and or flexor weakness en ratio to what they now seem most likely to have to over compensenate for . I just think you 've cut some corners somewhere and I can see it in places like that.
> If you think you can get away with it and it's trivial, then more power luck and success to you.  If you were my friend ,.. I would stop seeng you if you wouldn't correct it.
> ...


Wow you really ought to write a book.  

A buddhist

A Scientologist

Heavy Weight Title Fights (is that's the children's division......I'm trying to figure out how 95lbs is considered heavyweight.  )

Liver Disease and you are fighting for your life everyday - yet take Lipo 6 and other fat burners which can screw up liver functions.   

A Model - well that one I'll give you.  The Skeletor look is what they look for in modeling.

Master Degree - suuuureeeeee

PhD -   

Heavy Drug user when you were young - Makes sense........

Single Mom - yet your child doesn't live with you.   

Expert in Bodybuilding:  That Total Gym must really give a great workout!

Workout 4-5 Hours a day:


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Heh. too cute  .  Nearly even sounds like fun if you want to play , but do you have any aCtual points that you particularly think you'd like to criticise me on?  NHB is what you're getting at???


Forget about the actual points. Let's


----------



## vortrit (Aug 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> A Sparrowhawk lands on the prow of the ship, and it begins to rain. The Fox ponders this and speaks unto the Sparrowhawk "Want some eggs, bra?"



Now this thread is starting to make some sense!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Gazhole, now you know why when i was already in peak condition and the world hevy weight's title mine for the taking, best shape of my life, it was such a challenge for my scientologist 'boyfriend' at the time and I to believe that we would each stick around through what we had to do each letting go of this or that progress point in our lives and knowing or believing we could put it back together quickly if neccessary because we'd already done it.
> I dont have a world title . I re-prioritised what had to be done first only 2 weeks or so out. I know shit stain that someone half way there on eeither education or training would probably have to bee at that relative point in their own condition to understand how what I say might serve them or how the variables work from there and isn't it ironic.  12 hrs a day I trained. every day . 5-6 mths from nuetral to peak. same results evvery single time it's recreated. evvery time. Pound for pound i think I do okay. hell, compared to alot of men and women heavier than me ( and whaat radicals gunking up ones joints??) .  you should try wrapping your head around what I ate on that score when  I turned down the $520 000 + expenses and flights to model and instead went to China teaching and studying and pursuing master training. .. broke aand my asthetics went to shit for a while. . as much as I did eventually hold enough of my esteem together to recoup enough of it to remember time to time thereafter.
> I know common sense says not to believe or trust me without that world title or masters degree certificate. But then none of yourselves have those things neither and none of you even claims to be able to  or are intending to bee chasing a world class performance.



You're just missing the point of what im saying here. You're saying all these things, but you're saying NOTHING.

You seem to have always been ALMOST having a world title, or ALMOST breaking a world record, or ALMOST making it into blah blah book. Convienantly not quite getting there.

It doesnt matter anyways, we have top level trainers on here, we have people who have competed in pro BB competitions, and powerlifting meets, we have newbies, we have all the levels in between. It doesnt really matter. What matters is how those people put themselves over, their manners, and their willingness to help other people.

Im still waiting for you to actually prove you know something about training/nutrition ANYTHING. Put together a periodized program, or a nutrition plan, just something to help yourself here.

I come up with programs every bloody week and i have NO qualifications - just a stack of articles and books ive read, and the advice of other people who i accept know more than me.

Nobody cares whether you have a world title or a masters degree if you're not going to actually use that knowledge. Its pointless even saying you know something, if you dont actually say what you know.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Now this thread is starting to make some sense!



Yeah, boyee.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

Is it just me, or is everybody else just getting really tired of this?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 14, 2007)

Be quiet Gaz! Witchblade is about to get some!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree with whatever it was P-Funk said.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Wow you really ought to write a book.
> 
> A buddhist
> 
> ...



all I have to say is, 

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

Jodi said:


> blah blah blah




one of the funniest fml 'skeptics' I've ever encountered. . too cute jodi. i'm out of here.

peace.

p.s. the pics wouuld seal some of it, wouldn't they  .  .  Maybe it's the ( taijutsu) ninja in me  ..  private joke. I guess you mighta had to be there.

IanDaniel.  Broken thermostats both ends. Lol   . .


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> IanDaniel.  Broken thermostats both ends. Lol   . .



I am not broken.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> one of the funniest fml 'skeptics' I've ever encountered. . too cute jodi. i'm out of here.
> 
> peace.
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

You keep saying your going to leave.  Let me boink you and you can stay?  Seems like a fair trade to me.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

Classification
 Utility: Basic 
Mechanics: Compound 
 Force: Pull 

Muscles
Target

Gluteus Maximus 
Synergists

Quadriceps 
Adductor Magnus 
Soleus 
Dynamic Stabilizers

Hamstrings 
Gastrocnemius 
Stabilizers

Erector Spinae 
Trapezius, Middle 
Trapezius, Upper 
Levator Scapulae 
Rhomboids 
Antagonist Stabilizers

Rectus Abdominis 
Obliques 


Barbell Deadlift 

I seem to break toys when I play with them myself. One man's trash, and another ... ( ???  )  . lol. these private jokes are great aren't they 

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

Why did you copy and paste that?  Like, what compelled you to do that?  What was your reasoning?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I seem to break toys when I play with them myself.



You probably just need some new batteries.

In the meantime just get with Witchblade. I hear the guy is a machine.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> You probably just need some new batteries.  In the meantime just get with Witchblade. I hear the guy is a machine.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

That's very funny. Glad we cleared that up then.
Sounds familiar. 

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

Cleared what up? Im just bored of smashing my head into a brick wall trying to reason with you.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 15, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> That's very funny. Glad we cleared that up then.
> Sounds familiar.
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.



I can clear something up if you like.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 15, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I can clear something up if you like.


She's mine, you Canadian you. I already made an appointment with Mrs.Flowerpower to do a pilates workout together.






p.s. Gaz


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

[She's mine, you Canadian you. I already made an appointment with Mrs.Flowerpower to do a pilates workout together.]

  .  . (  ) .. outside off a verticle platform sounds good  .. like each other for instance.. ....


You suk btw. Thanks for reminding me .

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 15, 2007)

The appointment is hereby cancelled.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

thought you might see it my way


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't think anyone will ever see anything your way.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

*Developing strength for hypertrophic transfer through muscular endurance and volume*

http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cach...esistence+capacity?&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=10&gl=au

This is the html version of the file http://fitness.dixie.edu/readings/1088/1088_3.pdf.
G o o g l e automatically generates html versions of documents as we crawl the web.
To link to or bookmark this page, use the following url: http://www.google.com/search?q=cach...esistence+capacity?&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=10&gl=au


Google is neither affiliated with the authors of this page nor responsible for its content. 
These search terms have been highlighted:  does  muscular  endurance  increase  capacity  
These terms only appear in links pointing to this page: resistence  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Page 1 
1088 Reading 3 MUSCULAR ENDURANCE INTRODUCTIONMuscular endurance is an important health-related component of physical fitness. While muscular strength is defined as the ability or capacity of a muscle or muscle group to exert a maximal force against resistance, one time through a full range of motion; muscular endurance is defined as one???s ability to perform many repetitions with a sub-maximum resistance over a given period of time. You have the ability to resist fatigue when you hold a position or carry something for an extended period of time. You also have the ability to repeat a movement without getting tired. Muscular endurance prevents undue fatigue from work and other daily activities, and allows greater success and enjoyment in athletic and recreational endeavors.MUSCULAR ENDURANCE AND SLOW-TWITCH MUSCLE FIBERS Muscular endurance training tends to develop the slow twitch fibers in your muscles. Muscles are composed of two primary fiber types: slow-twitch (type 1) and fast-twitch (type 2). The smaller, slow-twitch fibers are better suited for low levels of force over relatively long periods of time. They are more resistant to fatigue than fast-twitch fibers. However, the time required to generate force is much greater in slow-twitch fibers. Most men and women have a fairly even mix of slow-twitch and fast-twitch muscle fibers in the majority of their skeletal muscles. However, some people inherit a higher percentage of one muscle fiber to another. People with a higher percentage of slow-twitch (high endurance) muscle fibers typically perform more repetitions with 75% of their maximum resistance, than people who inherit more fast-twitch fibers. Because the ratio of fast-twitch to slow-twitch muscle fibers is unaffected by training protocol, it appears genetics largely determines our muscle endurance with a given percentage of maximum resistance. As you train specifically for endurance, the slow twitch fibers will selectively adapt to the activity in such a way that the trained muscles will become more efficient and fatigue resistant. The Overload Principle Applies to Muscular Endurance Too There are generally two types of muscular endurance; Dynamic Endurance and Static Endurance. Dynamic endurance is defined as a muscle???s ability to contract and relax repeatedly. This is usually measured by the number of times (repetitions) you can perform a body movement in a given period of time. Static endurance is a muscles ability to remain contracted for a long period 1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 2 
of time. This is usually measured by the length of time you can hold a body position. Muscular Endurance is related to both Cardiovascular Endurance and Muscular Strength The overload principle states that physiological adaptations to exercise occur when individuals subject the body to demands greater than what the body is used to. Though strength is developed by high resistance overload with low repetitions, dynamic muscular endurance requires just the opposite: higher repetitions and lower resistance. The ideal combination for maximum endurance is not known at this time. One study suggests that after progressing to twenty-five repetitions, it may be more effective to increase resistance and keep the repetitions constant. To develop static muscular endurance, the overload principle is applied by progressively increasing the 2 length of time the muscles remain contracted against an immovable resistance. Training Threshold and Target Zone There is a level of frequency, intensity, and time at which a training effect will begin to take place (threshold). There is also an optimal range, or target zone, where the most effective and efficient improvement will occur (see table below). We do not know the optimum range, but studies suggest that it has wide limits. The intensity, or resistance (load), is less important than the number of repetitions or the length of time a muscle contracts. Threshold of Training Target Zone Dynamic Endurance Frequency * 3 Days per week *Every other day Intensity*Lift Resistance 20-30% *Lift Resistance 40-70% Of the maximum you can lift.Of the maximum you can lift. Time*One set of 8 reps of each exercise. *2-5 set of 9-25 reps. Static Endurance Frequency *3 Days per week * Every other day Intensity *Hold a weight 50-100% of * Hold a weight equal to and up The weight you ultimately will to 50% greater than the amount you Need to hold in your work or will need to hold in your work or Leisure activity.Leisure activity. Time*Hold for lengths of time 10-50% *Hold for lengths of time Shorter than the time you plan to do equal to and up to 20% greater The activity. Repeat 10-20 times. Than the time you plan to do the Activity. For longer times, use fewer repetitions (5-10)Cardiovascular endurance depends primarily upon the efficiency of the heart muscle, circulatory system, and respiratory system. It is developed with activities that stress thesesystems, such as running, cycling, and swimming. Muscular endurance depends upon the efficiency of the local skeletal muscles and the nerves that control them. You might train for cardiovascular endurance by running, but if the leg muscles lack the muscular endurance to continue contracting for more than five minutes, the cardiovascular system will not be stressed, 2
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 3 
even if it is in good condition. As far as strength training is concerned, studies show that the person who is strength-trained will fatigue as much as four times faster than the person who is endurance-trained. However, there is a slight correlation between strength and endurance because the person who trains for strength will develop some endurance, and the person who trains for endurance will develop some strength. The Principle of SpecificityDID YOU KNOW? You are tested on absolute endurance (the number of times you can move a designated number of pounds), a stronger person has advantage. However, if you are tested on relative endurance (the number of times you can move a designated percentage of your maximum strength), the stronger person does not have an advantage, and men and women can compete more evenly. Strength training will not help you improve your relative endurance. The graph below illustrates the relationship between muscular strength and endurance. In A, the training program calls for a high number of repetitions and light resistance. This results in a small gain in strength (the area of the bar below the line), and a large increase in endurance (the area of the bar above the line). In B, the training program calls for a moderate number of repetitions (less than A), and a moderate resistance (more than A). This results in slightly less endurance and slightly more strength than in program A. Program C results in the least gain in endurance and the most gain in strength because it uses high resistance and low repetitions. Thus, if you are primarily interested in muscular endurance, program A is your optimal choice. The principle of specificity states that the physiological adaptations to exercise are specific to the system that is in use during the stress of the exercise. A muscular endurance training program should apply the principle of specificity by closely resembling the activity for which the endurance is needed. Muscular endurance is specific to the muscles being used, the type of muscle contraction (static or dynamic), the speed or cadence of the movement, and the amount of resistance being moved. For example, if you want endurance in the elbow flexor muscles (e.g. biceps), you must train those muscles. Performing muscular endurance exercise for the elbow extensor (e.g. triceps) or the leg muscles will not improve the muscular endurance of the biceps. Likewise, if you are trying to develop endurance for a dynamic task, you should do isotonic exercises (same tone or tension; muscle is contracted through a range of motion with a constant resistance). If you need endurance in muscles that hold you in a static position, do isometric exercises (same length; when the muscular force is equal to the resistive force). If the activity requires a rapid movement, it is better to train with fast movements. There may be transfer from fast practice to slow movement in skill, but the reverse is not true. Garhammer (1986) believes that athletes wishing to develop muscular endurance for a particular sport may benefit more from performing the sport skill repeatedly than from doing special exercises such as weight training. If injury or weather prevents practice in the sport, then weight training for endurance would be an effective alternative. Muscular Endurance Guidelines Guidelines for muscular endurance training programs are the same as those for strength development: Listed below are a few of those guidelines. Exercise Selection. It is important to select at least one exercise for each major muscle group to 3
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 4 
ensure comprehensive muscle development. Exercise Sequence. When performing a series or circuit of exercises, it is advisable to proceed from the larger muscle groups to the smaller muscle groups. Pick a sequence that enables you to alternate muscle groups so muscles have a rest period before being used in another exercise. Exercise Progression. As the muscles adapt to a given exercise resistance, it must be gradually increased to stimulate further gains. Begin with a light weight and moderate repetitions, once this becomes to easy increase resistance in increments of 5% or less. Repeat this system until desired goal is met. Exercise Frequency. Ample rest time between successive training sessions is very important. Try varying your training days so one is light, medium, and one is heavy. Take a break after 8-10 weeks by choosing another activity or by resting. Exercise Range. It is important to perform each exercise through a full range of joint movement, with emphasis on the completely contracted position. Full range exercise movements benefit both muscular enhancement and flexibility. Muscular Endurance Exercises Are Best To ???Slim??? The Figure Women in particular seem interested in exercises designed to decrease girth measurements. The high repetition, low resistance exercise is suitable for this because it usually brings about some strengthening and, therefore, some ???firming??? of flabby muscles, which in turn, changes body contour. Exercises do not ???spot reduce??? fat. Endurance exercises do speed up metabolism so more calories are burned, but if weight or fat reduction is desired, aerobic (cardiovascular) exercises are best. To increase girth, strength exercises such as those power lifters use for hypertrophy (increase in muscle size) are best. DID YOU KNOW? Some training methods can interfere with athletic performance. Some research studies have shown that certain techniques used in training may actually cause a decrease in performance. For example, when distance runners were trained with weighted wrist bands, anklets, and belts they performed worse than runners who did not wear weights in training. Evaluating Muscular Endurance 1. Sitting Tucks??? Sit on the floor so that your back and feet are off the floor. Place your hands on the tops of your head. Alternately draw your legs to your chest and extend them away from your body. Keep your feet and back off the floor. Repeat as many times as possible up to thirty-five. 2. Chin-ups???Pull your body weight above the horizontal bar, gripping the bar with the palms of the facing bar. Repeat as many times as possible. (See next page for charts) 4
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 5 
Rating Scale for Muscular Endurance (Men) AGE 17-26 27-39 40-49 50-59 60+ Classification Tucks Chins Tucks Chins Tucks Chins Tucks Chins Tucks Chins High Performance 35+ 25+ 34+ 20+ 33+ 15+ 32+ 13+ 1+ 12+ Good Fitness Zone 20-34 10-24 19-33 9-19 18-32 8-14 1 5-31 7-12 12-30 6-11 Marginal Zone 15-19 7-9 13-18 5-8 12-17 4-8 10-14 3-6 8-11 2-5 Low Zone<15 <7 13 <5 <12 <4 <10 <3 <8 <2 Rating Scale for Muscular Endurance (Women) AGE 17-26 27-39 40-49 50-59 60+ Classification Tucks Chins Tucks Chins Tucks Chins Tucks Chins Tucks Chins High Performance25+ 3+ 24+ 2+ 23+ 2+ 22+ 1+ 21+ 1+ Good Fitness Zone 20-24 1-2 19-23 1 18-22 1 17-21 1 10-20 1 Marginal Zone 10-19 ???-9-18 ???8-17 ??? 7-14 ???6-9 ???Low Zone<10 ???<9 ??? <8 ??? <7 ???<6 ??? 5

In closing in regard to volume and abdominals and core and individual and combined compound muscle group strength and even asthetic appeal because of those two factors meets diet, as you've likely already figured , I will be sticking to my strength via endurance and relative transfer capacity regime and again I wish you all luck.  If  it is true that muscular enduance can work at a gereal max of 75% 1 RM , then I'm saying, that is fair to say that by increasing trhe load that that 75% 1rm falls at, clearly the 1 rm load capacity will increase sympathetically in it's wake. That has been my experience and i hope that you understand the math of it. Further to that, i also want to stress that this wont neccessarily do alot for explosive power. To combat that, I use plyometrics and specfic speed training for each compound rom. 

Good luck to you all.



Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2007)

Stop Wasting Our Time With Your Gibberish


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

You are exaactly the type of asshole that won't realise that he was wrong until he saves it alll up for his big effort and cash in and falls juuust short at the finish line and then retrospectively sometime later realises just how far he'd have to back track to turn it around and pull out that win having found in him already the capacity to do so or look down the barrel of not doing it at all and never having done .. aand it's implications to the rest of your life and who you've come to know yourself to be .  My father has juust lost an old running / army pal to suicide around almost the same type of thing. It's got to be quite fucked to be 40/ 50 + before that realisation dawns upon a person. Hell it's hard to grip and rework the win out of at late 20 +. youu are a pompous jackass and i hope for your sake that it pays off for you. Another sad story that I dont want to hear about.

Whatever DD ya know. Like I said already - good luck with it. Your ego wont lettt you win anyway if you want to cling to it so firmly.. exactly what makes not having come through hurt so fucking much. . funny how that works really.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 15, 2007)

A squirrel took my napkin... AGAIN!!!! : (


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> You are exaactly the type of asshole that won't realise that he was wrong until he saves it alll up for his big effort and cash in and falls juuust short at the finish line and then retrospectively sometime later realises just how far he'd have to back track to turn it around and pull out that win having found in him already the capacity to do so or look down the barrel of not doing it at all and never having done .. aand it's implications to the rest of your life and who you've come to know yourself to be .  My father has juust lost an old running / army pal to suicide around almost the same type of thing. It's got to be quite fucked to be 40/ 50 + before that realisation dawns upon a person. Hell it's hard to grip and rework the win out of at late 20 +. youu are a pompous jackass and i hope for your sake that it pays off for you. Another sad story that I dont want to hear about.
> 
> Whatever DD ya know. Like I said already - good luck with it. Your ego wont lettt you win anyway if you want to cling to it so firmly.. exactly what makes not having come through hurt so fucking much. . funny how that works really.



You stupid fucking bitch - you make no sense, EVERYONE is ridiculing you, the people with *REAL* educations who understand English syntax are laughing about you in private messages behind your back.  YOU ARE A JOKE.  LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2007)

Donuts of Duncan true asshole of abdominal training.  arrogant eat dick. i train years of ten in budist to be flying karate monk.  chop your ass.  kill it.  no need to be a jerk.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> You stupid fucking bitch - you make no sense, EVERYONE is ridiculing you, the people with *REAL* educations who understand English syntax are laughing about you in private messages behind your back.  YOU ARE A JOKE.  LOL.




apparently god and the universe do have a sense of humor. A warriors life is like that. Read about the laughing buddha and why he's really laughing. .. you knoww that fat belly he appears to have.. it's not fat .. it's disgraded stuff of others he carries to give to those who need it. He got teased all his life as a fat fuck and never told or showed them he wasn't.  i'm not even hearing what you think you're saying unless you think you're saying what you're really saying. The universe will be laughing with you then I guess.

Going under is one thing .. just dont forget to come up... and if you dont then god bless you and your company.. we know youre there.

amitabah everyone.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> apparently god and the universe do have a sense of humor. A warriors life is like that. Read about the laughing buddha and why he's really laughing. .. you knoww that fat belly he appears to have.. it's not fat .. it's disgraded stuff of others he carries to give to those who need it. He got teased all his life as a fat fuck and never told or showed them he wasn't.  i'm not even hearing what you think you're saying unless you think you're saying what you're really saying. The universe will be laughing with you then I guess.
> 
> Going under is one thing .. just dont forget to come up... and if you dont then god bless you and your company.. we know youre there.
> 
> amitabah everyone.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 15, 2007)

I think I understand so here's a poem for BL by an unknown author: 

I give U abs
roll
into the loophole
my soul
will be waiting
calculating
each move
in front of you
a paradox
my scabs
can you figure me out
it???s all about
the infinite
relentless, uncommitted
me
I can yield
reveal another realm
withdrawn from this world
I can tell
you need to be pacified
your tongue tied
at my insanity
I only want to be
your paramount adoration
I am a flower
do not forget
to check your labs


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Donuts of Duncan true asshole of abdominal training.  arrogant eat dick. i train years of ten in budist to be flying karate monk.  chop your ass.  kill it.  no need to be a jerk.



I think i dont hear you thinkingwhat you say you rreally want to lern to be thinking what you want tooo be saying. We laugh at you wehn i are wearrior. The knowlege i gaind when studying hypertrophic pentacobulation very excellent world champ award,, but pfunk dont believe do you? I never should not be having shown the truth, in that that was then the truth of my career...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

Alright. Pentacobulation isn't a word but i think I can glean an association .. like 18 + 2 or something ..


God damm it..  soo riding it out and in context of that above, same goes here with yourselves and that point you're pretending to take away with you..  he haates it when i leave that open.. as much he likes it ..

I hope we're clear. .. but If i really am in your corner, then the paradox is in balancing the boundaries.. and to stand on one then other's  can't be simultaneously coverd beyond a point exculsive of prior. I'm sorry  .. but I 'm not.
.. funny diving. so okay right livilihood and okay infiltration.  That's not myy job and role so .. bye. i heard the entire thing.


anyone else before i go?

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 16, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> anyone else before i go?



You're like the High School attention craver and loser to boot who talks about killing themselves just to get attention and then never does it.

Stop saying you're going to leave.  Just get the fuck out of here.  Nobody likes you, not even your mother.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 16, 2007)

Despite her anal fantasies, I still like her. Stop bitching everyone, this is top notch entertainment!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> You're like the High School attention craver and loser to boot who talks about killing themselves just to get attention and then never does it.
> 
> Stop saying you're going to leave.  Just get the fuck out of here.  Nobody likes you, not even your mother.




That's okay. I dont know if i believe in like and dislike, but if i did, i wouldn't like any of you neither so we'd be equal. The only difference is that most of you are also ingnorant and emotionally dumbed. say what you like about my education and I.Q. and experience because none of your asshattness can change any of it. 
You remind me of problem teens with really bad attitudes masking other things more intimate. Everyone here craves attention.. that's why ppl bother to post at all. Look at psycology texts because they will explain to you why that happens. . and so better will scientology. 

Trust me, i think the majority of youu lot are a bigger joke than you say I am. 


Blooming tianshi lotus


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> That's okay. I dont know if i believe in like and dislike, but if i did, i wouldn't like any of you neither so we'd be equal. The only difference is that most of you are also ingnorant and emotionally dumbed. say what you like about my education and I.Q. and experience because none of your asshattness can change any of it.
> You remind me of problem teens with really bad attitudes masking other things more intimate. Everyone here craves attention.. that's why ppl bother to post at all. Look at psycology texts because they will explain to you why that happens. . and so better will scientology.
> 
> Trust me, i think the majority of youu lot are a bigger joke than you say I am.
> ...



That was very flattering.  You really are trying to hit on me aren't you.

Maybe I should play harder to get.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 16, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> That's okay. I dont know if i believe in like and dislike, but if i did, i wouldn't like any of you neither so we'd be equal. The only difference is that most of you are also ingnorant and emotionally dumbed. say what you like about my education and I.Q. and experience because none of your asshattness can change any of it.
> You remind me of problem teens with really bad attitudes masking other things more intimate. Everyone here craves attention.. that's why ppl bother to post at all. Look at psycology texts because they will explain to you why that happens. . *and so better will scientology.*
> 
> Trust me, i think the majority of youu lot are a bigger joke than you say I am.
> ...



It's the thetans.  The eternal battery must have run out, and Xenu must be free of his force field prison and wreaking havoc in the Galactic Confederacy again.  It won't be long before he reaches Teegeeack (EARTH!!!!)!

I spent 3 minutes too much time finding that ridiculous story.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 16, 2007)

That's quite funny. In eastern philospohy and qigong's through falun, an sp's influence to be such is called qigong demons in the one it's meant to be supressing and isthe challenge or avatar or planterary ( lol @ faux par planetary )disposition to break beyond. Hinduism calls it shiva diva vu - the war god of destruction and rebirth.

I can't be held responsible for the demons of others and it iis quantum 
physics that the enternal immortal cycle completes itself. It is allso therefore quantum phsyics and basic alchemy that the force field has already been broken and when at the other end of the spectrum that is recreated it already exists that xenu is free and encased elsewhere in a time before and after. I dont even have to end up having been that myyself because as long as( science says) someone is has and or will, then buddhism calls that parinirvana and the Xenu who gets the freedom at the end is the great buddha freeing evvveryone. I'm okay with that. Funny chit chat.  

Scientology dictionary

go ahead and have a browse.. entertainment non-stop.

peace. nanoo nanoo and over and out. I'm off to play with Orson. 

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2007)

I suppose you could compare BL to Herpes....the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 16, 2007)

Is Blooming Lotus a female.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I suppose you could compare BL to Herpes....the gift that keeps on giving.



If it was syphilis, Fletcher would be all over her.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 16, 2007)

Stop trying to esoteric conversation me because when i read through that, you're just trying to shove ppl down my throat and beknowingstly to themselves, get them to try to wave their asses inmy face so I can reject them after a big clang clang clang went the drums circus act tado. So what if you think "fletcher' thinks he's 'bad' enough to be a rewarding share. sooo mofo what.?.

Yes. blooming lotus is fml.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Stop trying to esoteric conversation me because when i read through that, you're just trying to shove ppl down my throat and beknowingstly to themselves, get them to try to wave their asses inmy face so I can reject them after a big clang clang clang went the drums circus act tado. So what if you think "fletcher' thinks he's 'bad' enough to be a rewarding share. sooo mofo what.?.
> 
> Yes. blooming lotus is fml.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2007)

Everyone I respect (even if i disagree with them, like Mabry) is ridiculing B.L.  this means a lot - i have never seen anyone put down so much, not even Johnnnny.  At least Johnnny was tangible.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 16, 2007)

What's tangible is the masters and ph.d that i'm working twd and the other credentials i already have. If you need to to touch and see and feel me and experience a close up consultation, then it may just be that in future you 'd get your chance. And thank god for my admissions manager because he is the most pedantic credibilty demander i have evver encountered professionally or otherwise. 
This rubbish has albeit sent me on off into an off season and that's enough already. I dont know what's worth that for too long.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2007)

you barely speak english, whatever phd program you are in is pathetic in the highest degree (pun intended)


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> You're like the High School attention craver and loser to boot who talks about killing themselves just to get attention and then never does it.
> 
> Stop saying you're going to leave.  Just get the fuck out of here.  Nobody likes you, not even your mother.



I dont know how many ( ..? 3??) times you've brought that up now about suicide. you're really intelligent and you work hard so i imagine you might swing in and out of feeling bummed for peer company and especially when it comes to fmls. You sound like you think you're pretty hot, so going with that, I think I get it. (  lol :/..) maybe that's why you have those outbursts of profanity and get so .. vocal about your disdain because it iis genuinely grasping for terms to respect on. i might even do that myself sometimes and it does card an attention flag call out but it's still hurting about attatchment to an outcome instead of just being free in the moment being about it and letting nature do it's thing. .. it's the only way i stay sane myself. If all else fails turn left and just do your thing until there's head space to plan and employ some further clean up steps.  i dont know what to say to you because It's pretty unlikely to outright blatant that ii myself am available for such purposes as far as you're concerned, but i do believe Soxmuscle that if you're honest enough in your endevours and  just keep doing your bit and crossing every I and T you find as you go, and keep hanging with that  then some other honey will too and you'll cross paths. Just be ready to be open then. That's all i got for you on it. 
Oh and i also get birthing and parenting engrams and 'sub'-concious gripes or realisations about shit our parents did to us or what situations they set us up in through this or that.. and my mum dooes 'like' me these days as a person sometimes aswell as love me as a human being and her daughter and whatever else she sees in me.. because i stood back far enough and saw that happen to her by her parents from their parents and so on. If you understand the story and each story and how they make each story thereafter and youur story then you know who and what you need to do to make an effort to do why when and how much at a time to make good on the conscious karmic circle amendment or connection role youu personally have and to get who's doing youu why and when . . and when to just drop it and walk tf away and gain some grounds for yourself as part of that also ... and,.. likely , some hot girly will be out there doing the same kind of thing just waiting for the universe to line up your paths to cross. 
Hope that's what you were after.


----------



## Adamjs (Aug 17, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> A squirrel took my napkin... AGAIN!!!! : (



i hate it when they do that! It's even worse when they bring a stray napkin back to your table - you never know where it could've been!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 17, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> Is Blooming Lotus a female.


Trolls have no gender AFAIK.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I dont know how many ( ..? 3??) times you've brought that up now about suicide. you're really intelligent and you work hard so i imagine you might swing in and out of feeling bummed for peer company and especially when it comes to fmls. You sound like you think you're pretty hot, so going with that, I think I get it. (  lol :/..) maybe that's why you have those outbursts of profanity and get so .. vocal about your disdain because it iis genuinely grasping for terms to respect on. i might even do that myself sometimes and it does card an attention flag call out but it's still hurting about attatchment to an outcome instead of just being free in the moment being about it and letting nature do it's thing. .. it's the only way i stay sane myself. If all else fails turn left and just do your thing until there's head space to plan and employ some further clean up steps.  i dont know what to say to you because It's pretty unlikely to outright blatant that ii myself am available for such purposes as far as you're concerned, but i do believe Soxmuscle that if you're honest enough in your endevours and  just keep doing your bit and crossing every I and T you find as you go, and keep hanging with that  then some other honey will too and you'll cross paths. Just be ready to be open then. That's all i got for you on it.
> Oh and i also get birthing and parenting engrams and 'sub'-concious gripes or realisations about shit our parents did to us or what situations they set us up in through this or that.. and my mum dooes 'like' me these days as a person sometimes aswell as love me as a human being and her daughter and whatever else she sees in me.. because i stood back far enough and saw that happen to her by her parents from their parents and so on. If you understand the story and each story and how they make each story thereafter and youur story then you know who and what you need to do to make an effort to do why when and how much at a time to make good on the conscious karmic circle amendment or connection role youu personally have and to get who's doing youu why and when . . and when to just drop it and walk tf away and gain some grounds for yourself as part of that also ... and,.. likely , some hot girly will be out there doing the same kind of thing just waiting for the universe to line up your paths to cross.
> Hope that's what you were after.



I have no idea what you're talking about.  

Now you just remind me of someone I want to cock slap.


----------



## 2ndpassion (Aug 29, 2007)

The absolute best thing I ever did for abs was weighted sit ups. They just took my abs to a whole new level


----------



## Twigz (Aug 29, 2007)

My best ab workouts come from reading threads like this and laughing my ass off.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 29, 2007)

Sex works your abs. Here you should increase your reps. In the weight room you need to increase the resistance. That's favorable in sex as well, butt..... forget it.. use your imagination.  Now you must let your abs recover so... ? .... That's right!!! You can only have sex on abs day. If your abs are not improving you might have to have less sex.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> You can only have sex on abs day.



Thats fine with me, i do core work three times a week .


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 30, 2007)

OK..  GOOD JOB!  You can't let your training get stale so remember to bring in some variety. Change the angle etc.


----------

